# Aquarium salt vs Himalayan pink salt



## 063 (10 mo ago)

Is it okay to use Himalayan rock salt in aquarium to increase the hardness of water? I was thinking to add some but this thread on quora revoked me
https://www.quora.com/Is-it-okay-to-put-Himalayan-salt-in-an-aquarium#:~:text=Conclusion%3A%20I%20do%20not%20recommend,if%20water%20has%20low%20salts.
Now I am actually confused. Need suggestion


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Depends on the fish. Betta fish shouldn’t be kept long term with salted water. We use aquarium salt for medical reasons and shouldn’t be continued for longer than a 10 day period. Can I ask why you need to raise the hardness of your water? Crushed coral can be bought at most aquarium stores and will raise the hardness of your water. It will raise the KH and GH which in turn will also effect PH as well.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Make sure you buy a water test kit so you can regularly test your water parameters


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes, I agree with the above. Bettas like soft acidic water so I’m a little confused with why you are asking this. Unless you’re talking about for another species of fish, in which case, there may be better places to ask your question specifically for that species.


----------



## 063 (10 mo ago)

Thanks to both of you. I got my answer


----------

